# So Let's hear about your 2013 Field Archery season. (good, bad, or ugly)



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll start the ugly:

Shot no Field rounds, only a couple half practice rounds.

Held 4 field tournaments:
--#1 - 0 shooters
--#2 - 1 shooter
--#3 - 3 shooters
--#4 - State Field Championships (2 days) - 25 shooters
Total: 29 shooters
Total hours working on course: approx. 50-60

With a change to our club rules, I'm not allowed to shoot our own tournaments as I'm the RSO. Next year I plan on shooting and not running the course. We'll see how that pans out.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

My 2013 field season was pretty non-existent since I had shoulder surgery to my bow arm in September of last year. At the start of the season, I was just starting to pull back a borrowed Genesis bow at 10 yards and was really struggling with that—I could get off maybe 10 shots before the arm totally gave up the ghost and I would have to wait 3-4 days before trying it again. Over a couple of months, I very slowly progressed to maxing out that bow and moved onto shooting a bow that belonged to a friend’s grandson. With that bow, I worked my way out to 20 yards and up to being able to draw 25#. I shot that bow for about a month and was finally ready to start shooting my Vantage Elite and moving beyond 20 yards… I shot the VE until the end of July (made it to 36#), but the hand/arm shock inherent with that bow was doing more harm than good to the shoulder, so I switched to my Alpha Elite turned down to 40# (zero hand shock and much more comfortable). 

After initially having to go through all sorts of physical gyrations to pull back the 40 pounds (that was not a pretty picture…lol), I was finally able to draw it fairly comfortably around the middle to end of August and could shoot about 35-40 arrows a day, 3 days a week. However, for some reason, I discovered when moving up to the higher weight, I had lost the ability to hold the bow shoulder steady during shot execution. As I would increase the pull into the wall (I shoot a hinge), the bow shoulder would collapse just as the shot broke… I’m still working through this… sigh….

I worked up to shooting 60-70 arrows a day, 4 days a week and decided to get some long distance marks and I set my sights on shooting in an outdoor competition before year’s end. I ended up posting my worse scores ever for a FITA field and NFAA animal round, but I was at least able to complete both rounds and keep my arrows on the target which were my primary shooting goals for those competitions. I know I still have several more months before I can even think of being competitive again, but it surely did feel good to be out on a field range with some of my shooting buddies again. 

So, at season’s end, I’d like to take this time to thank all of my archery friends (here and abroad) for their support as I continue to slowly claw my way back into the fold. Over the past 6 months, whenever I felt I was losing the battle or had become overly frustrated with my slow progress, my true archery friends were always there for me, offering their encouragement, and helping me to remain focused on my shooting goals instead of the many small setbacks. They were and continue to be a constant positive reminder of why I participate in this sport. Thank you!!


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

It was really good! 

Shot my home course, DCWC, several times, despite interruptions due to travel and visitors.
Took my daughter and friend out on the field course a few times with their recurves.
Learned to shoot a BTR in the field, scores immediately improved and I stopped losing arrows after the first couple of weeks(!)
Won my class in the State Outdoor Champs at my first 'away' field course at Yadkinville, NC (shot personal bests in all 3 rounds, though still plenty of room for improvement)

Now got some FatBoys, first time I've had different arrows for indoors, need to learn how to tweak my bow for them. It's hard to think about indoor when the weather is still so nice here :smile:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

hdracer said:


> I'll start the ugly:
> 
> Shot no Field rounds, only a couple half practice rounds. With a change to our club rules, I'm not allowed to shoot our own tournaments as I'm the RSO. Next year I plan on shooting and not running the course. We'll see how that pans out.


I can understand such a rule if you had set up an unmarked 3D course, but not being able to shoot a marked field round at your own club??? I think some rules need to be changed.... it's does not look like they'd be turning away tons of psople if you were to shoot....


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

This was my first year trying Field. I had no clue what I was missing... I think that is the problem. Novice shooters understand foam animals and one arrow to score. Field is intimidating for the first 2 times and after that most people get it and almost everyone is hooked. Clubs need to find a way to get people to try it. For me I was impressed by the local clubs way of adding novices in with Pros or at least regulars. That was a blast and made learning enjoyable and easy. 

My scores were not ground breaking, but I ended up with a couple second places including second at our State shoot. I am already dreaming of next season even though deer season is a couple weeks away. I will be back and I will be buying a membership at the local club with the field course so I can get better. If all goes well I hope to go to South Dakota within a year or two.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Montigre, you've probably made more progress than anyone during this season, given your starting point! 
I don't know any other sports in as much detail, but in my experience, archery buddies are exceptionally supportive and helpful.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm still no where close to where I was before "the surgery", but I had a really enjoyable Field season this year and was able to pass at least one milestone in regards to score. One of the things I like most about this season was being able to share Field with quite a few who had never shot Field before. There's few things that I like more than showing a newbie the ropes at DCWC.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I started my year out with 37"bow and after the 1st couple of field shoots I went to a 34" bow seems to have made a difference for me had some good scores and some bad scores my last two hunter rounds were great 277 and 278 bhfs. My last round of the year 14 field 14 hunter was 553-70 with freestyle set up . It was a good year now it's time to get ready for indoor:shade:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

A good one for me.

I shoot BHFS. I won the state International Round championship, the state Indoor championship, the state Unknown 3d championship, the state Field championship and the Southeast Sectional Field championship.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> I started my year out with 37"bow and after the 1st couple of field shoots I went to a 34" bow seems to have made a difference for me had some good scores and some bad scores my last two hunter rounds were great 277 and 278 bhfs. My last round of the year 14 field 14 hunter was 553-70 with freestyle set up . It was a good year now it's time to get ready for indoor:shade:


34" bows shooting scores like that are evidence of an archer with an upper level skill set.

I didn't shoot much with you this year, but it's always a treat to see a shooter who knows how!

Good skill(I don't trust Luck) on your coming indoor season.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> My 2013 field season was pretty non-existent since I had shoulder surgery to my bow arm in September of last year. At the start of the season, I was just starting to pull back a borrowed Genesis bow at 10 yards and was really struggling with that—I could get off maybe 10 shots before the arm totally gave up the ghost and I would have to wait 3-4 days before trying it again. Over a couple of months, I very slowly progressed to maxing out that bow and moved onto shooting a bow that belonged to a friend’s grandson. With that bow, I worked my way out to 20 yards and up to being able to draw 25#. I shot that bow for about a month and was finally ready to start shooting my Vantage Elite and moving beyond 20 yards… I shot the VE until the end of July (made it to 36#), but the hand/arm shock inherent with that bow was doing more harm than good to the shoulder, so I switched to my Alpha Elite turned down to 40# (zero hand shock and much more comfortable).
> 
> After initially having to go through all sorts of physical gyrations to pull back the 40 pounds (that was not a pretty picture…lol), I was finally able to draw it fairly comfortably around the middle to end of August and could shoot about 35-40 arrows a day, 3 days a week. However, for some reason, I discovered when moving up to the higher weight, I had lost the ability to hold the bow shoulder steady during shot execution. As I would increase the pull into the wall (I shoot a hinge), the bow shoulder would collapse just as the shot broke… I’m still working through this… sigh….
> 
> ...


Anything worth having is worth fighting for. You're a fighter for sure, so hang in there.

Hope next year will be will be about shooting, and not recovering.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

ccwilder3 said:


> A good one for me.
> 
> I shoot BHFS. I won the state International Round championship, the state Indoor championship, the state Unknown 3d championship, the state Field championship and the Southeast Sectional Field championship.


Very Nice season. BHFS needs more representation in Field Archery. Keep up that good work!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> I started my year out with 37"bow and after the 1st couple of field shoots I went to a 34" bow seems to have made a difference for me had some good scores and some bad scores my last two hunter rounds were great 277 and 278 bhfs. My last round of the year 14 field 14 hunter was 553-70 with freestyle set up . It was a good year now it's time to get ready for indoor:shade:


Wow, very nice shooting!! What 34er did you end up going with?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Wow, very nice shooting!! What 34er did you end up going with?


JD was shooting an Elite Pulse. (I think)


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

montigre said:


> Wow, very nice shooting!! What 34er did you end up going with?


I ended up wit a elite pulse I've been very impressed with it so far I'm probably gonna still shoot my tour inside but mayset up the pulse for a trial run


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> 34" bows shooting scores like that are evidence of an archer with an upper level skill set.
> 
> I didn't shoot much with you this year, but it's always a treat to see a shooter who knows how!
> 
> Good skill(I don't trust Luck) on your coming indoor season.


We didn't get to shoot much together this year for sure maybe next year I will have more free time to shoot. Thanks for the positive thoughts on indoor


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty good season. Shot field for the first time middle of last year and was struggling to hit 500 by the end of the season. This year I took second in the Illinois State Field Championship in my class of silver senior bowhunter freestyle missing first place by 3 points. In practice I'm shooting around 515 closing in on 520.

On the negative side, field shoots typically attract 15 to 25 shooters where 3d attracts near 100.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Terrible season here. I was in an accident on march 11 and was pinned between 2 vehicles. Luckily came am with no broken bones but my back troubled me all season to the point it was hard to walk a course. Drove 5 hrs to mechanicsburg to shoot state just to end up coming home in a lot of pain after the first day. Waiting on the doctor to get me scheduled for a MRI


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Terrible season here. I was in an accident on march 11 and was pinned between 2 vehicles. Luckily came am with no broken bones but my back troubled me all season to the point it was hard to walk a course. Drove 5 hrs to mechanicsburg to shoot state just to end up coming home in a lot of pain after the first day. Waiting on the doctor to get me scheduled for a MRI


Terrible to say the least. Glad you're OK.
Hopefully the Dr. can get you fixed up without getting cut.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

GREAT season for me after swallowing my pride and getting a local guy to coach me. I worked with him several times then decided to try shooting our State target, ended up with a 7th place finish and beat last years score by 20 something. After that was our State F/H and I also finished 7th there as well, staying in the 40's both days which was several points higher than last year. I am about to get started with him again and cannot wait to see what happens this year indoors. Oh, I also placed 3rd at our 'Insteada' shoot too.
I am VERY PLEASED with this year!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man....and I thought I had a rough field season.... Glad Montigre and Prag are healing up and moving forward. Treeman...sorry to hear buddy. I hope you get fixed up soon. 

Shooting wise for me....my season sucked. It was pretty much didn't happen. I didn't shoot with any of my field buddies or hit any shoots this year for the 1st time in YEARS. I started off the season shooting well and was shooting often at the start. I was shooting well staying in the 268 ish range for a half...a 272 was my best half...but i still only shot 2 full rounds and 6 halfs...my lowest rounds were shot after my side rod mount and I was trying to get things dialed back in. 

Then I stopped shooting...I didn't touch my bow at all. I shot my last round on May 6th....then didn't take the now on the course until Aug 20th  and that was with the VE setup with a 10" B-Stinger, ACCs, and no lens...getting marks for deer mashing... Shot a 269 half so I was happy. 

Haven't shot since then though :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a pretty good season. I bought a used Hoyt VE with spirals. I have only ever shot Mathews before the Hoyt it did take me some time to get used to the bow. This year was the first time in ten years that I shot a field round since the closet one to me is about 150 miles away. I only shot two field rounds the first was the Great lakes outdoor sectionals and I won that one. The second was the state field and hunter and I won that one. I also shoot in the BHFS division. I sure have missed shooting field it is by far my favorite game to shoot


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks my friend. I'm planning for next year to be back in the grove and traveling to the shoots we have enjoyed in the past. Get your work scheduled in line before next summer. 



Brown Hornet said:


> Man....and I thought I had a rough field season.... Glad Montigre and Prag are healing up and moving forward. Treeman...sorry to hear buddy. I hope you get fixed up soon.
> 
> Shooting wise for me....my season sucked. It was pretty much didn't happen. I didn't shoot with any of my field buddies or hit any shoots this year for the 1st time in YEARS. I started off the season shooting well and was shooting often at the start. I was shooting well staying in the 268 ish range for a half...a 272 was my best half...but i still only shot 2 full rounds and 6 halfs...my lowest rounds were shot after my side rod mount and I was trying to get things dialed back in.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks my friend. I'm planning for next year to be back in the grove and traveling to the shoots we have enjoyed in the past. Get your work scheduled in line before next summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I'm really glad your getting better and back in the swing of things. 

For me it wasn't really work schedule related....my schedule stopped me from shooting some days I would have liked to. But life being in the way kept me from shooting. Spoon can fill you in as we talk all the time....otherwise you'll have to wait till you see me :wink: 

But next year I think I will be back to normal shooting....at least I hope I will anyway lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2009)

I called an old friend to try convince him to give field archery a try and after several (persistent)phone conversations he agreed to give up his 3d foam addiction for one weekend. The temperature ,humidity and mosquitos were almost unbearable. At the end of the round I could tell that my friend was exhausted from the shooting activity. I thanked him for coming and giving field archery a try and told him that I would not bother him about it anymore. Some time pasted and we had our state shoot in August and to my surprise my old 3d addict friend showed up and shot. A comment was made that that they were looking forward to next year!.
You know I guess I will have to say it been a good year indeed!


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

:happy:I had a fair year. I know areas that need improvement. 
Jeff


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I called an old friend to try convince him to give field archery a try and after several (persistent)phone conversations he agreed to give up his 3d foam addiction for one weekend. The temperature ,humidity and mosquitos were almost unbearable. At the end of the round I could tell that my friend was exhausted from the shooting activity. I thanked him for coming and giving field archery a try and told him that I would not bother him about it anymore. Some time pasted and we had our state shoot in August and to my surprise my old 3d addict friend showed up and shot. A comment was made that that they were looking forward to next year!.
> You know I guess I will have to say it been a good year indeed!


That's a great story! Since the 3 deadly obstacles of the field game: temperature, humidity, and mosquitos didn't do him in, he's probably going to be hooked for life like the rest of us...lol!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Terrible season here. I was in an accident on march 11 and was pinned between 2 vehicles. Luckily came am with no broken bones but my back troubled me all season to the point it was hard to walk a course. Drove 5 hrs to mechanicsburg to shoot state just to end up coming home in a lot of pain after the first day. Waiting on the doctor to get me scheduled for a MRI


Ouch!! Glad you made it out of that accident--sounds like it was horrible, and hope that MRI is clear. Maybe the worse will be a few weeks of directed physical terrorism and you'll be good as new.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Anything worth having is worth fighting for. You're a fighter for sure, so hang in there.
> Hope next year will be will be about shooting, and not recovering.


Thanks, Vance that's what my goal is. I just ordered a set of 40# limbs for my indoor AE so I can continue the journey of strengthening my shoulder tendons without developing "other _I..S..S..U..E..S.._ukey:" I'm actually looking forward to next season and feel it is going to be one of my better ones. I already have my eyes set on the LAS Classic... I don't feel like just donating to it any longer....:teeth:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a very good season, 
I've won 3 out of four bigger shots in central ON and won both the Ontario Field and FITA Champs in compound masters ....
I got soaked to bare skin almost every tournament weekends, toke my bow apart an other day to re-lube, all steel parts got fully rusted...:shade:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

montigre said:


> I can understand such a rule if you had set up an unmarked 3D course, but not being able to shoot a marked field round at your own club??? I think some rules need to be changed.... it's does not look like they'd be turning away tons of psople if you were to shoot....


Actually, it wasn't enforced until this year. 3D doesn't have a RSO but a couple regulars who setup and run the thing. They can roam the course if needed as well. Field competes with the shotgun range (we are a combination club, heavy on the gun side)...we were just outside the fall zone so we needed to keep an eye on things in the event of an emergency. Now three of our targets are inside the fall/safety zone as is one bridge, several trails and the archery practice range. This is due to an added shotgun area. The shotgunners don't want to understand how irritating it is to hear shooting all day or have pellets rain down on you at times if the wind is wrong. The first question after a recent GPS survey was "when are you going to move your targets?". I am not moving targets to please them. They will not shoot when the Field course is open or we won't have a Field course any longer. This is an ongoing problem that is not likely to be resolved anytime soon. And it makes me all the more po'd due to all the time I have put into it...sorry, got off-track there...


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

montigre
I like you had a very bad accident to my shoulder. Severed muscles made me think I would never shoot again. A great surgeon and 5 steel pins later, I began PT hoping just to get movement and range back. I followed the PT program and doctors orders very carefully. It took 4 years and a lot of work, support from my family and God's will, but I will be competing again. The original prediction was I might get 80% back if I was lucky, but I am here to tell you I am at about 95%. Work hard and stay focused. Know that others are here to help and are praying for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man....and I thought I had a rough field season.... Glad Montigre and Prag are healing up and moving forward. Treeman...sorry to hear buddy. I hope you get fixed up soon.
> 
> Shooting wise for me....my season sucked. It was pretty much didn't happen. I didn't shoot with any of my field buddies or hit any shoots this year for the 1st time in YEARS. I started off the season shooting well and was shooting often at the start. I was shooting well staying in the 268 ish range for a half...a 272 was my best half...but i still only shot 2 full rounds and 6 halfs...my lowest rounds were shot after my side rod mount and I was trying to get things dialed back in.
> 
> ...


what's up with the no shooting stuff? hope you're not losing interest...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Metaleer said:


> montigre, I like you had a very bad accident to my shoulder. Severed muscles made me think I would never shoot again. A great surgeon and 5 steel pins later, I began PT hoping just to get movement and range back. I followed the PT program and doctors orders very carefully. It took 4 years and a lot of work, support from my family and God's will, but I will be competing again. The original prediction was I might get 80% back if I was lucky, but I am here to tell you I am at about 95%. Work hard and stay focused. Know that others are here to help and are praying for a speedy recovery for you.


metaleer, thank you for the kind words--greatly appreciated and knowing you also went through a difficult recovery is very reassuring. I am happy to hear that you reached 95%, I know how much physical and psychological effort went into making it to that point. It would be easier on the mind if the injury were more noticable on the outside, but when you look and move "normally" to everyone yet have difficulty performing some simple tasks (like holding a bow on target), it becomes far too easy to listen to the whispers and lose your focus.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

carlosii said:


> what's up with the no shooting stuff? hope you're not losing interest...


Not loosing interest....if I was I wouldn't be on here at all :wink: It was just one of those years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i wouldn't say i had a field season. i did shoot the state IFAA 3d championships and finished first in my class and set a state record. I also made it to the state field championship where i set the record for the animal round (my personal favorite).

(not as impressive as it sounds since i was the only entrant in the 3d shoot and only three at the state field shoot.)

the downside is, of course, the lack of people shooting field. i don't expect it to get much better given the absence of field ranges in my part of indiana.


----------

